# 2011 Kayak Anglers Tournament Series (KATS)



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Austin Kayak Fishing is proud to announce the return of another season for the Kayak Angler Tournament Series (KATS)! Now in its 5th year of friendly competition, several changes have been implemented for the 2011 season to make the events better than ever. This year's line up of events has returned to 5 separate events, 2 new lakes have been added, and most important, 2 separate divisions have been created so anglers of all levels of experience can participate. Here is the 2011 K.A.T.S. Schedule of Events

1/29 Lake Austin and Lady Bird lake (roadrunner)
2/26 Lake Georgetown
3/26 Lake Travis (Muleshoe Bend)(campout)
4/16 Lake Bastrop (team event-random partner from pool of division) 
5/14 Cedar Creek reservior (lake Fayette)

KATS Angler division-for the experienced , competitive fisherman-$30 Pre-entry, $40 (cash) Day of event entry
LAKE Angler division-for the recreational angler-$15 Pre-entry, $20 Day of the event entry
Join in on the fun, WIN CASH, PRIZES, TROPHYS!

For all the information, Rules, and Directions, go to...
www.austinkayakfishing.com/2011_KATS.html

There will be a Q&A session at Austin canoe and Kayak, 9705 Burnet Rd #102, Austin, TX 78758, (512) 719-4386 this Saturday Jan. 8th starting at 2pm, ending at 3ish. If you are interested in fishing one or more events in this series, I urge you to come on by if you are able.
Hope to see you'll soon! AKFHermes :texasflag
sponsored by;
Austin Canoe and Kayak, Academy Sports and Outdoors, MOCkayaks, US Reels, Hook 1, Yak Gear, Alamo City Guide Service, Kayak Fishing Supplies, Full Contact Guide Service, Get Five Lures, and Allure Custom Rods!


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

*2011 KATS Q&A session at Austin Canoe and Kayak (Burnet Rd location) rescheduled to this weekend 1/22 from 2-3pm.* I will have Liability Release forms and accept Pre-entry (cash or credit card via PayPal) at this session. If you are thinking about fishing 1 or more of these events, I encourage you to attend. Snacks and drinks will be provided.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

The 1st tourney held on Lake Austin/Lady Bird this weekend is in the record books and it was a good one! We had 52 anglers entered with 3 that had to bump to the next event. 
2010 KATS Angler of the Year (Troy Lawson) got off to a great start with his win of the KATS division, followed by Mark Nordstrom, then Burt Briggs, and newcomer Thomas Gage in 4th. 
The Lake Angler division winner was Dustin Zinsmeyer with Chris Pearce and Brett Decker close behind. 
Big Bass winner with a 22.5" whopper of a bass was Ervin Coonrod. Unfortunately, Bruce Pokorny actually caught the biggest bass (23.25") but was penalized for not having the required unique code shown in his photograph 
For all the results, go to http://www.austinkayakfishing.com/2011_Results.html
The next event will be Feb 26th on lake Georgetown. Pre-entry will be open from 2/7 through 2/23. I hope to see Y'all out there!








Dustin Zinsmeyer( Lake angler winner)








Ervin Coonrod (Big Bass winner)








Troy Lawson(KATS winner)


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Pre-Entry for 2011 KATS lake Georgetown tourney CLOSES TODAY (2/23) at 6pm. Save money, don't delay, enter today


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

The tourney on lake Georgetown went off with nary a hitch last Saturday.The winners are Steve Lovorn (winner Lake Anglers division), Sam Gutierrez (winner KATS division) and Dylan Rankin (Big Bass winner). All the results are posted at
http://www.austinkayakfishing.com/2011_Results.html
We had 50 enter with 48 show up...right on target as projected! The next tourney is #/26 at Muleshoe Bend LCRA park on lake Travis. Feel free to campout the night before and this event will be a goody....don't miss it!
Pre-Entry is now OPEN so go to http://austinkayakfishing.com/2011_KATS.html for all the details and to enter

LAKE GT LAKE ANGLER WINNERS
Robin Fuller(3rd) Steve Lovorn (1st) Chris Pearce (2nd)








LAKE GT KATS WINNERS
(left to right)Mark Nordstrom (4th) Sam Gutierrez (1st)
Regan Vaca (2nd) Dylan Rankin (3rd)








LAKE GT BIG BASS WINNER
Dylan Rankin


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Pre-Entry for the 2011 KATS tourney on lake Travis (Muleshoe Bend LCRA park) CLOSES TODAY (3/23) @ 6pm. The weather is forecast to be near perfect and the fish are biting! Day of the Event entry is available at sign in but you can save $ by pre-entering. Report posted under this thread after the event...stay tuned


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

All the results are now posted...check em out.
http://www.austinkayakfishing.com/2011_Results.html

Congratulations Troy, Chris, and Kevin (Alfred...LOL) for your win on a tough day of catching. Looks like the full moon last weekend put the damper on the great fishing that had been happening. Anglers struggled and only 2 caught limits in the KATS, 3 in the LA division. On the bright side, the weather was great starting off cool , cloudy, and slight wind that turned into a bright, somewhat hot day. Everyone came back in looking a bit sun burnt but no worse for the wear. Good food, good company....hard to ask for much more! Thanks to all that lent a hand in making the tourney a success especially Robert Dockery(judging) and Lesvia Hermes(food). It'll be a quick turn around between events with Bastrop coming up in 3 weeks so make hay while the sun shines. See you'll then!
LAKE ANGLER DIVISION WINNERS
Matt Graves(3rd) Chris Pearce(1st) Robert Lebeuf(2nd)








KATS DIVISION WINNERS
Dylan Rankin(3rd) Troy Lawson(1st) Mark Nordstrom(2nd)
(missing is 4th place Kevin Hebert)


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Pre-Entry for the 4/16 tourney on lake Bastrop CLOSES TODAY (4/7 @ 6 pm). This will be a team event for the KATS division so don't delay, enter today. Teams will be drawn randomly tonight from the pool of KATS anglers. Day of the Event entry will be available on a cash only basis ($40 KATS, $20 Lake Angler, optional $5 Big Bass side pot).For all the details and to enter , go to... 
www.austinkayakfishing.com/2011_KATS.html


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

The event on Bastrop was a blast! 48 anglers teamed up and caught LOTS of healthy bass on a near picture perfect day. The full report and comments are posted here...
http://austinkayakfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6639
Pre-Entry for the last tourney of the 2011 KATS on lake Fayette May 14th is now OPEN. This tourney will be limited to only 45 anglers so do not delay in entering or you may miss out. There will be no Lake Angler division at this event. The pre-entry fee of $40 includes entry, Big Bass side pot entry, and a fajita dinner at the weigh in/awards. DOE entry MAY or MAY NOT be available at the cost of $50 cash. I will close Pre -Entry when we hit 45 anglers or on May 11th at 6pm which ever comes first.


----------

